

Top 7 Reasons Why You Should Work for a Startup - sarbogast
http://sebastien-arbogast.com/2015/07/02/top-7-reasons-why-you-should-work-for-a-startup/

======
nitin_flanker
Just right below is another post that says what to avoid in a startup. A
stroke of luck that both posts get posted in same time.

------
sarbogast
I know this may seem obvious to most Silicon Valley people, but here in
Belgium, it's really hard to find software engineers ready to get away from
the usual jobs in big companies and into startups. Here are some of the
reasons that make it worthwhile to me, in the hopes that some Belgian people
are reading HN.

